# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  تبعیض جنسیتی!!!

## Aminsa

نظرتون در مورد این موضوع چیه؟!!
به نظرتون تو مراکز آموزش عالی کشور این موضوع به چشم میاد؟!
من خودم به شخصه بزرگترین ضربه علمی!! رو تا الان به خاطر همین موضوع خوردم و به نوعی مسیر زندگیم رو عوض کرد!حالا چطور و چه شکل! بماند!!!
یه جمله هست که میگه!:گاهب اوقات تنها راه نمره گرفتن تغییر جنسیته!
حالا میخواستم بپرسم تا چه حد با این موضوع موافقین!؟

----------


## halsey

_این مملکت کجاش درسته! ک برابری جنسیتش درس باشه! تا یه قرن دیگم وضع ایران  همینجوره!_

----------


## Aminsa

> _این مملکت کجاش درسته! ک برابری جنسیتش درس باشه! تا یه قرن دیگم وضع ایران  همینجوره!_


شما هم اعصاب نداریا!!!
ولی خب حرفتون درسته !!

----------


## halsey

_ببخشید اگر حرفمو تند گرفتی نه اعصاب دارم_

----------


## vahidz771

استاد حالا شما ببخش  :Yahoo (1): 
ولی چون از اول فرهنگش توی جامعه نبوده چنین کاری با توجه به جنبه بچه های غیور ایران زمین چیزی جز فساد به همراه نمیاره  :Yahoo (1): 
همین الانش یه همایش مختلط میزارن نصف بچه ها سینگل میرن تو رل برمیگردن :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (106):

----------


## kurdish boy

> استاد حالا شما ببخش 
> ولی چون از اول فرهنگش توی جامعه نبوده چنین کاری با توجه به جنبه بچه های غیور ایران زمین چیزی جز فساد به همراه نمیاره 
> همین الانش یه همایش مختلط میزارن نصف بچه ها سینگل میرن تو رل برمیگردن


زدی به هدف..

----------


## Aminsa

> استاد حالا شما ببخش 
> ولی چون از اول فرهنگش توی جامعه نبوده چنین کاری با توجه به جنبه بچه های غیور ایران زمین چیزی جز فساد به همراه نمیاره 
> همین الانش یه همایش مختلط میزارن نصف بچه ها سینگل میرن تو رل برمیگردن


آره بچه ها بازم یکم منطقین :Yahoo (4): 
بالاخره جوانن و نادان!! :Yahoo (20): 
اما منظوره اصلی من اساتید گرانقدر و بزرگوارن!!!

----------


## Aminsa

> به حاج ابراهیم بت شکن رای بدید حلش میکنه......


بحث رو سیاسیش نکن تا همچنان این پست باقی بمونه :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Aminsa

متاسفانه شاید یه سریا براشون ملموس نباشه اما این اتفاق واقعا داغونم کرده حیف اینجا نمیشه توضیح داد!!!داستان نابود شدنم طولانیه!

----------


## vahidz771

> آره بچه ها بازم یکم منطقین
> بالاخره جوانن و نادان!!
> اما منظوره اصلی من اساتید گرانقدر و بزرگوارن!!!


درگیر این مسائل نشو  :Yahoo (1):  من یکی از حرفایی که واقعا تو زندگیم میپرستمش اینه که اگه میتونی کاری کنی ، بسم الله! ولی اگه نمیتونی حتی بهش فکر نکن چه برسه مطرح کنی  :Yahoo (1): 
جسارت نباش فقط فکر و نظر خودمو گفتم  :Yahoo (1):  شما یه درصد فک کن دبیر زن بیاد مدرسه پسرونه! تو مدرسه ما مردش کلاسو نمیتونه اداره کنه  :Yahoo (21):  بمولا دبیر گسسته ما همیشه شاد میاد سر کلاس یه بارم نشد وقتی از کلاس میره از شدت عصبانیت همرنگ گوجه نشده باشه  :Yahoo (21):  همیشه عصبی میرفتن بیرون انقد سروصدا بود و این فحش میداد :Yahoo (94): 
پ.ن : یادمه یبار تو یکی از موسسه ها کلاس گذاشته بودن دبیر شیمیشون زن بود! پسرا 5 دقیقه مسئله حل میکردن 25 دقیقه لاس میزدن با این خانم :Yahoo (20):  کلا 1.5 ساعت کلاسو ایشون ده دقیقه درس داد! 1.20 دقیقه هم بچه ها انرژی روحی تامین کردن  :Yahoo (20): 
کلا فرهنگ هیچ کاریو نداریم  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Aminsa

> درگیر این مسائل نشو  من یکی از حرفایی که واقعا تو زندگیم میپرستمش اینه که اگه میتونی کاری کنی ، بسم الله! ولی اگه نمیتونی حتی بهش فکر نکن چه برسه مطرح کنی 
> جسارت نباش فقط فکر و نظر خودمو گفتم  شما یه درصد فک کن دبیر زن بیاد مدرسه پسرونه! تو مدرسه ما مردش کلاسو نمیتونه اداره کنه  بمولا دبیر گسسته ما همیشه شاد میاد سر کلاس یه بارم نشد وقتی از کلاس میره از شدت عصبانیت همرنگ گوجه نشده باشه  همیشه عصبی میرفتن بیرون انقد سروصدا بود و این فحش میداد
> پ.ن : یادمه یبار تو یکی از موسسه ها کلاس گذاشته بودن دبیر شیمیشون زن بود! پسرا 5 دقیقه مسئله حل میکردن 25 دقیقه لاس میزدن با این خانم کلا 1.5 ساعت کلاسو ایشون ده دقیقه درس داد! 1.20 دقیقه هم بچه ها انرژی روحی تامین کردن 
> کلا فرهنگ هیچ کاریو نداریم


آره درسته حرفت کاملا!متاسفانه کلا ما فرهنگمون رو از دست دادیم!
ولی این مسئله که بهش میگی فک نکنم
 عملا کل زندگیم رو دگرگون کرده!جنس موضوعم با این چیزی که گفتی یکم فرق داره!!!

----------


## vahidz771

> آره درسته حرفت کاملا!متاسفانه کلا ما فرهنگمون رو از دست دادیم!
> ولی این مسئله که بهش میگی فک نکنم
>  عملا کل زندگیم رو دگرگون کرده!جنس موضوعم با این چیزی که گفتی یکم فرق داره!!!


خب همین نمره گرفتن هم نوعی فساد هست دیگه  :Yahoo (1):  فقط این از طرف دبیر و بخصوص اساتید جوان ، شاداب ، با نشاط ، اهل دل و بزرگوار دانشگاه هست . :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Aminsa

> خب همین نمره گرفتن هم نوعی فساد هست دیگه  فقط این از طرف دبیر و بخصوص اساتید جوان ، شاداب ، با نشاط ، اهل دل و بزرگوار دانشگاه هست .


اتفاقا این استاد مدنظر من هم سن بابام و صاحب زن و احتمالا بچس!و دقیقا مشکل اینجاست که همچین آدمایی چه کمبودی تو زندگیش احساس میکنه :Yahoo (21): ؟!!!

----------


## vahidz771

> اتفاقا این استاد مدنظر من هم سن بابام و صاحب زن و احتمالا بچس!و دقیقا مشکل اینجاست که همچین آدمایی چه کمبودی تو زندگیش احساس میکنه؟!!!


اینجا بگم  :Yahoo (21): ؟ از یه لحاظی مریضن داداش ، بیشتر نمیگم خودت تا تهش برو :Yahoo (94): 
جالبه بچشون هم گیر همچین استادایی میفته اخه :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Aminsa

> اینجا بگم ؟ از یه لحاظی مریضن داداش ، بیشتر نمیگم خودت تا تهش برو
> جالبه بچشون هم گیر همچین استادایی میفته اخه


آره میدونم....
ولی به قیمت آینده من تموم شده این موضوع!
ولی قبول دارم که تا جهان بوده از اینا هست و خواهد بود تا روز قیامت!

----------


## vahidz771

> آره میدونم....
> ولی به قیمت آینده من تموم شده این موضوع!
> ولی قبول دارم که تا جهان بوده از اینا هست و خواهد بود تا روز قیامت!


چرا گل پسر ؟ مشکل چی بوده مگه  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Aminsa

> چرا گل پسر ؟ مشکل چی بوده مگه


طولانیه واقعا !!!!اما اگه شد میگم گل پسر :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Dr Hanieh-7797

الان دقیقا منظورتون ازتبعیض جنسیتی چیه ؟؟مگه چی شده ؟؟من منظورتونو به صورت واضح متوجه نشدم میشه بیشترتوضیح بدین؟؟ :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Aminsa

> الان دقیقا منظورتون ازتبعیض جنسیتی چیه ؟؟مگه چی شده ؟؟من منظورتونو به صورت واضح متوجه نشدم میشه بیشترتوضیح بدین؟؟


یعنی این که حق من به خاطر مونث بودن!!! رقیبم! خورده شده و باعث دگرگون شدن! زندگیم شده!
یا تو دانشگاه به شکلی دیگر !!!
یعنی واقعا متوجه تبعیض نیستین؟!حتی تو جاهای دیگه!
البته شاعر میگه!:
کجا دانند حال ما سبک باران ساحل ها!

----------


## Dr Hanieh-7797

آخه به چه چیزایی فک میکنین!به نظرتون الان که 50روزمونده تا کنکور وقت فکرکردن به این چیزاست! :Yahoo (21): چرا متوجه تبعیض جنسیتی شدم اخه شماگفتین قضیه ش مفصله گفتم ببینم دقیقا منظورتون چیه؟؟بابا ول کن درگیری ذهنی واسه خودتون ایجادنکنید!موفق باشید :Yahoo (83):

----------


## Aminsa

> آخه به چه چیزایی فک میکنین!به نظرتون الان که 50روزمونده تا کنکور وقت فکرکردن به این چیزاست!چرا متوجه تبعیض جنسیتی شدم اخه شماگفتین قضیه ش مفصله گفتم ببینم دقیقا منظورتون چیه؟؟بابا ول کن درگیری ذهنی واسه خودتون ایجادنکنید!موفق باشید


کجا دانند حال ما سبکباران ساحل ها!!!
شما هم ان شاا... تو کنکور و بقیه مراحل زندگیتون موفق باشین !

----------


## Dr Hanieh-7797

شمام که هی این جمله روتکرار میکنید...باشه.ممنون.

----------


## Aminsa

> شمام که هی این جمله روتکرار میکنید...باشه.ممنون.


ببخشید ! ولی واقعا شعر خوبیه !
میگم که اصن تقصیر خودمه وقتی نمیتونم توضیح بدم تاپیک میزنم!!!ولی واقعا اگه بلایی که سر اومد در نظر بگیرید حق میدید!

----------


## aminforte

باو این تایپک ها چیه میزنید ، نگا با کی شدیم 80 میلیون نفر

----------


## Aminsa

> باو این تایپک ها چیه میزنید ، نگا با کی شدیم 80 میلیون نفر


با امثال شما...اگه واقعا مشکل داری باهاش بگو مشکلت چیه؟!!اگه بچه ای که این چیزا رو درک نمیکنی! میتونی نظر ندی!البته بزرگ میشی میفهمی !
خدا همه رو به راه راست هدایت کنه!

----------


## hamed_habibi

امیدوارم روحانی رای نیاره تا درست بشه...ی معلم داشتیم اقای هداوند خیلی خوش
ل بود بهم میگفت هروقت تونستی بین ی کارگر ک لباسش کثیفه از سرکار اومده توصف نون یا بانک.. واساده با ی دختر خوشگل فرق نزاری اونوقت بدون ادم شدی...بارها دیدم وقتی ازیکی میخوای نوبت بهت بده زودتر بری عجله داری بهت چپ چپ نگاه میکنه ولی همون لحظه ی دختر اومده بهش گفت اقا میشه زودتر برم جلو صف هیچکس اعتراضی نکرده...بعد این ادم میره روزه میگیره نماز میخونه...بقول مختار تزویر سکه دو رویی است.....

----------


## konkoorhani

خیلی برام جالبه که پسرا از تبعیض جنسیتی حرف میزنن درسته که به وفور توی ایران و توی لحظه به لحظه ی زندگی ماها وجود داره ولی همه بدبختی ماله خانوماست شماها دیگه چتونه؟؟؟؟؟ماها از بچگیمون شروع میشه تا لحظه مرگ باهامونه حالا شما یه مورد برات پیش اومده تاپیک زدی؟پسرا هنوز توی کنکور سهمیه جنسیتی دارن و هزاران مورد دیگه که هر چقدر همش بزنی بیشتر گندش درمیاد....

----------


## sir6

خب عزیز اگر مشکلی دارید بگید اگر هم نمیخواید بگید دقیقا چرا تاپیک زدید
اگر هم روتون نمیشه بگید احتمالا مشکلتون پیش پا افتادس و خودتون برای خودتون بزرگش کردید


اون شعری که هی تکرار میکنید و خیلی هم دوستش دارید سبکباران ساحل ها نیست ! سبکبالان ساحل هاست!

----------


## Aminsa

> خب عزیز اگر مشکلی دارید بگید اگر هم نمیخواید بگید دقیقا چرا تاپیک زدید
> اگر هم روتون نمیشه بگید احتمالا مشکلتون پیش پا افتادس و خودتون برای خودتون بزرگش کردید
> 
> 
> اون شعری که هی تکرار میکنید و خیلی هم دوستش دارید سبکباران ساحل ها نیست ! سبکبالان ساحل هاست!


دوست عزیز من یه سوال مطرح کردم گفتم اگه نظری دارید بدید!اینکه من مشکلم رو بگم یا نگم چه فرقی به حال سوال من داره؟!!!!شما میتونی فک کنی مشکل کوچیکیه که مهم نیست حتی ذره ای!!!
دوما!دوست عزیز شما دارید اشتباه میکنید!سبکباران درسته نه سبکبالان سعی کنید تو زندگی هیچ وقت اینطوری با اطمینان حرف نزنید که اینطوری شه!
کجا دانند حال ما سبکباران ساحل ها!

----------


## Aminsa

> خیلی برام جالبه که پسرا از تبعیض جنسیتی حرف میزنن درسته که به وفور توی ایران و توی لحظه به لحظه ی زندگی ماها وجود داره ولی همه بدبختی ماله خانوماست شماها دیگه چتونه؟؟؟؟؟ماها از بچگیمون شروع میشه تا لحظه مرگ باهامونه حالا شما یه مورد برات پیش اومده تاپیک زدی؟پسرا هنوز توی کنکور سهمیه جنسیتی دارن و هزاران مورد دیگه که هر چقدر همش بزنی بیشتر گندش درمیاد....


واقعا جالبه!همه بدبختی ها مال خانوماست؟!!یا شما تو جامعه زندگی نمیکنید یا من تو جامعه زندگی نمیکنم!
به هر حال نظرتون محترمه!ولی تا حالا ندیده بودم دخترا به این شدت از تبعیض جنسیتی رنج ببرن!!!برعکس تا جایی که میدونم بدبختیاش برای پسراست بیشتر!میتونین اون هزار مورد دیگه گفتین نام ببرین!؟

----------


## Aminsa

> امیدوارم روحانی رای نیاره تا درست بشه...ی معلم داشتیم اقای هداوند خیلی خوش
> ل بود بهم میگفت هروقت تونستی بین ی کارگر ک لباسش کثیفه از سرکار اومده توصف نون یا بانک.. واساده با ی دختر خوشگل فرق نزاری اونوقت بدون ادم شدی...بارها دیدم وقتی ازیکی میخوای نوبت بهت بده زودتر بری عجله داری بهت چپ چپ نگاه میکنه ولی همون لحظه ی دختر اومده بهش گفت اقا میشه زودتر برم جلو صف هیچکس اعتراضی نکرده...بعد این ادم میره روزه میگیره نماز میخونه...بقول مختار تزویر سکه دو رویی است.....


درسته!تو جاهای مختلف به شکل مختلف نمود پیدا میکنه!!!درد اینجاست که معمولا همون شخص زن و بچه داره!!!

----------


## artim

همین ریسی اولین کارش که بیاد درست کردن دیوار بین مرد و زن و تبغیض هست 
دومیین کارش فیلتر کردن همه چی
میگین نه برین گردهمایی هاشو تو شهرها ببینین بین مرد و زن دیوار درست کرده

----------


## Farhadmed96

> به حاج ابراهیم بت شکن رای بدید حلش میکنه......


...
حاج ابراهیم بندازیم تو اتش اگ نسوخت که اصل و بش رای میدیم
اگ سوخت ک فیک و تکلیفش روشنه

----------


## Aminsa

داداش ولی روحانی حرفای به مراتب بدتری هم زده اون زمان!ولی این حرف شما خنده داره که بخواد این کار رو بکنه!!!اتفاقا صحبتایی هست که میگه همین ها اون موقع میخواستند دیوار بکشن امام نزاشته!!!ولی داداش بیخیال بحث سیاسی نکن بزار پست سالم بمونه  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Aminsa

> ...
> حاج ابراهیم بندازیم تو اتش اگ نسوخت که اصل و بش رای میدیم
> اگ سوخت ک فیک و تکلیفش روشنه


راضیم ازت :Yahoo (4): 
ولی جدی بحث سیاسی نکنین!!!بزارین پست سالم بمونه!

----------


## artim

> داداش ولی روحانی حرفای به مراتب بدتری هم زده اون زمان!ولی این حرف شما خنده داره که بخواد این کار رو بکنه!!!اتفاقا صحبتایی هست که میگه همین ها اون موقع میخواستند دیوار بکشن امام نزاشته!!!ولی داداش بیخیال بحث سیاسی نکن بزار پست سالم بمونه


چه حرفایی رفیق؟؟بذار همه بدوننن چی شده

----------


## konkoorhani

والا احتمالا شما جای دیگه سیر میکنید...خانوما بدون اجازه مردی که توی زندگیشونه حالا چه پدر چه برادر چه شوهر هر چی ..هیچ اجازه ای از خودش نداره اجازه اینکه شاغل باشه یا نه .چی بپوشه با کی بره با کی بیاد کجا زندگی کنه نمونه همین چند روز پیش خانوم زهرا نعمتی توسط شوهرش ممنوع الخروج شد شما اگه یه بار سر به دادگاه خانواده بزنید متوجه میشوید...پدری که معتاد و کارتن خوابه حق حضانت فرزند داره ولی مادر خیلی سخت ميتونه حضانت بگیرد ...زنی که داره از درد زایمان میمیره تا شوهرش برگه رضایت سزارین رو امضا نکنه نمییبرنش اتاق عمل ...و هزاران مورد دیگه البته خداروشکر من توی خانواده ای به دنیا اومدم که پدرومادرم فرهنگی و روانشناس هستن و این مسایل توش نیست ولی با توجه به روحیه ای که توی خانواده ما هست ما در مورد این مسایل خیلی مطالعه و اطلاعات داریم.وقت تنگه و منم درس دارم بیشتر از این نمیتونم توضیح بدم ولی این رشته سر دراز داره خودتون برین دنبالش بگیرین ببینید به کجا میرسین.

----------


## Aminsa

> چه حرفایی رفیق؟؟بذار همه بدوننن چی شده


گفتم که حرف زیاده !! مثلا اینکه روحانی گفته فیلم موهنی مثل مارمولک رو حتی تو خارج اجازه ساختش رو نمیدن!!!! بعد الان دم از آزادی و... اینا میزنه!!یه سخنرانیم رهبر سال 81 کرده در رابطه با همین دیوار کشی!!!که توش گفتن ما اجازه ندادیم این کار رو بکنن!
ولی دقت کن من طرفدار هیچ کدومشون نیستم ولی از روحانی خوشم نمیاد دلیلشم دوگانگی حرفای الان و اون موقشه! ولی خب لزومی نداره که از بقیشون خوشم بیادا!دقت گفتم اگه قرار باشه رای بدم قطعا روحانی نیست فعلا رای سفید رو بهترین گزینه میدونم برای خودم!!!
ولی خب گفتم بحث رو سیاسی نکن ناموسا همینجا تمومش کنیم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## hamed_habibi

من از ریییسی خوشم نمیاد ولی دوسدارم بیاد حال این دختر پسرای تو خیابون بگیره...بخندم کیف کنم.. :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Aminsa

> والا احتمالا شما جای دیگه سیر میکنید...خانوما بدون اجازه مردی که توی زندگیشونه حالا چه پدر چه برادر چه شوهر هر چی ..هیچ اجازه ای از خودش نداره اجازه اینکه شاغل باشه یا نه .چی بپوشه با کی بره با کی بیاد کجا زندگی کنه نمونه همین چند روز پیش خانوم زهرا نعمتی توسط شوهرش ممنوع الخروج شد شما اگه یه بار سر به دادگاه خانواده بزنید متوجه میشوید...پدری که معتاد و کارتن خوابه حق حضانت فرزند داره ولی مادر خیلی سخت ميتونه حضانت بگیرد ...زنی که داره از درد زایمان میمیره تا شوهرش برگه رضایت سزارین رو امضا نکنه نمییبرنش اتاق عمل ...و هزاران مورد دیگه البته خداروشکر من توی خانواده ای به دنیا اومدم که پدرومادرم فرهنگی و روانشناس هستن و این مسایل توش نیست ولی با توجه به روحیه ای که توی خانواده ما هست ما در مورد این مسایل خیلی مطالعه و اطلاعات داریم.وقت تنگه و منم درس دارم بیشتر از این نمیتونم توضیح بدم ولی این رشته سر دراز داره خودتون برین دنبالش بگیرین ببینید به کجا میرسین.


ببینید اون چیزایی که گفتید خیلی حالت های خاصیه !!مثلا پدر معتاد باشه یا....!والا تو خانواده هایی که هست به نظرم الان دقیقا برعکس قبل شده و زور زن ها به مراتب بیشتره!من دارم تو خونواده های عادی و معقول حرف میزنم!بعدم مثلا شما میگی یعنی شوهر هیچ حقی نباید داشته باشه؟!واقعا جالبه!مثلا سر قضیه زهرا نعمتی از کجا میدونین حق با شوهر نبوده؟!!حالا بماند! من بیشتر منظورم تو عرف جامعه بود!!!ولی خب نظرتون محترمه!

----------


## artim

> گفتم که حرف زیاده !! مثلا اینکه روحانی گفته فیلم موهنی مثل مارمولک رو حتی تو خارج اجازه ساختش رو نمیدن!!!! بعد الان دم از آزادی و... اینا میزنه!!یه سخنرانیم رهبر سال 81 کرده در رابطه با همین دیوار کشی!!!که توش گفتن ما اجازه ندادیم این کار رو بکنن!
> ولی دقت کن من طرفدار هیچ کدومشون نیستم ولی از روحانی خوشم نمیاد دلیلشم دوگانگی حرفای الان و اون موقشه! ولی خب لزومی نداره که از بقیشون خوشم بیادا!دقت گفتم اگه قرار باشه رای بدم قطعا روحانی نیست فعلا رای سفید رو بهترین گزینه میدونم برای خودم!!!
> ولی خب گفتم بحث رو سیاسی نکن ناموسا همینجا تمومش کنیم


اون دوگانگی سیاست هست چون قدرت دست .....
موفق باشی

----------


## konkoorhani

ببینید واقعا مثل اینکه شما  خودتون رو به اون راه میزنید اصلا گیرم حق با همسر خانوم نعمتی بوده آیا بر اثر یه مشاجره خانوادگی حتی اگر در شرف طلاق باشن زن ميتونه شوهرشو ممنوع الخروج کنه؟؟ ولی مرد این حق رو داره ...من نمیگم شوهر هیچ حقی نداشته باشه حقوق برابر داشته باشن...ولی وقتی اسم حقوق برابر میاد مردای ایرانی البته همشون نه ولی خیلیاشون رعشه به تنشون میفته...اونایی هم که گفتم هیچ  کدومشون حالت خاص نیست چیزایی هستن که به وفور توی خانواده هاست ...من نمیخوام با شما بحث کنم چون نه وقتشو دارم نه حوصلشو نه سوادشو دارم که خیلی بتونم درایت  مسایل به صورت حرفه ای و تخصصی صحبت کنم کافی فقط چشماتونو باز کنید و دور و برتون رو نگاه کنید.موفق باشی رفیق

----------


## _Fateme_

عجبا این فروم مال کنکوره احیانا بعد یه ماه مونده به کنکور واقعا خیلی لازمه مطرح کردن این سوال؟؟ البته اینم باید گفت مگه اینکه تو بعضی موارد تبعیض رخ بده وگرنه والا همه مشکلاتو که خانوما تحمل میکنن

----------


## arisa

خیلی ببخشید همان اساتید بزرگوار که خدا ازشون نگذره .. به هر دختری هم نمره نمی دن ..خودشون می دونن به کیا نمره بدن
یه استادی از عمد بهم نمره نداد و وقتی بهش اعتراض کردم گفت برام زنگ بزن..نگو اقا منظورش این بوده شمارم تو تلش بیفته
منم زنگ نزدم نمره ای که باید برام رد می کرد رو رد نکرد

----------


## Farhadmed96

در کشوری که نصف جمعیتش اختیار انتخاب پوششون ندارن چطور میتونن رییس جمهورشون انتخاب کنن؟ :Yahoo (106):

----------


## sir6

> دوست عزیز من یه سوال مطرح کردم گفتم اگه نظری دارید بدید!اینکه من مشکلم رو بگم یا نگم چه فرقی به حال سوال من داره؟!!!!شما میتونی فک کنی مشکل کوچیکیه که مهم نیست حتی ذره ای!!!
> دوما!دوست عزیز شما دارید اشتباه میکنید!سبکباران درسته نه سبکبالان سعی کنید تو زندگی هیچ وقت اینطوری با اطمینان حرف نزنید که اینطوری شه!
> کجا دانند حال ما سبکباران ساحل ها!


آخه شما بیشتر از این که درمورد این مسئله حرف بزنی هی میگی اون اتفاق نابودم کرد و اینا و آخرشم درمورد اون اتفاقی که میگی نمیخوای توضیح بدی
من نظرم همونه که گفتم به نظرم شما یه اتفاقو برای خودت زیادی بزرگ کردی طوریکه خودتم روت نمیشه درموردش حرف بزنی

درمورد اون شعر هم بله ظاهرا حق با شماس! نمیدونم چرا سبکبالان تو ذهنم بود!

----------


## vahidz771

> در کشوری که نصف جمعیتش اختیار انتخاب پوششون ندارن چطور میتونن رییس جمهورشون انتخاب کنن؟


الان پوشش یجوری شده که دولت اسلامی و هالیوود قاطی شده و حجاب اسلامی شده حجاب اسلیوود  :Yahoo (20):  تو خیابون راه میری زنه چادر پوشیده از زیرش هم یه مانتو قرمز که تو چش میزنه بعد این مانتو و سیاهی چادر یه رنگ جذابی ایجاد میکنه  : )) یا مثلا دخترا شال میپوشن یجوریه نمیدونی این الان واقعا پوشیده یا نپوشیده :Yahoo (20):  اصلا اوضاعی شده...
یه هالیوود واسه بعضی جغله ها بسه که مد کللل زندگیشونو بده به دستشون... فکر کردنی هم‌در کار نیست ، خدا مغزو آک داده اینا هم آک تحویلش میدن !

----------


## konkoorhani

اگه آک نبود که گیر آشغالایی مثل تو نمیفتادن....

----------


## Aminsa

> اگه آک نبود که گیر آشغالایی مثل تو نمیفتادن....


دوست عزیز ادب رو رعایت کنین!قبول دارم حرف آخرشون اشتباه بود اما کلیت حرفشون درست بود!مگه غیر از اینه؟!تو هر دو(مرد و زن) آدمای اینطوری پیدا میشه ایشون تو قسمت خانم ها این موضوع رو مطرح کرد که کاملا درست بود بنظرم به جز توهین آخرش!شما هم کوتاه بیاین!!

----------


## Aminsa

> خیلی ببخشید همان اساتید بزرگوار که خدا ازشون نگذره .. به هر دختری هم نمره نمی دن ..خودشون می دونن به کیا نمره بدن
> یه استادی از عمد بهم نمره نداد و وقتی بهش اعتراض کردم گفت برام زنگ بزن..نگو اقا منظورش این بوده شمارم تو تلش بیفته
> منم زنگ نزدم نمره ای که باید برام رد می کرد رو رد نکرد


خب دیگه متاسفانه اوضاع همینطوره!وقتی که اساتید دانشگاه اینقدر عقب ماندن واقعا از بقیه آدم چه انتظاری میتونه داشته باشه؟!!

----------


## alireza378

درسته. خانمها یک سری جاها از ما پیشتاز تر هستند و آقایان هم یک سری جاها
خانم ها از همین فرصت استفاده میکنند تا مردها را در سلطه ی خودشون بگیرن ، مثلا ازدواج. ازدواج باعث میشه مرد به سلطه ی زن در بیاد
این دخترهایی هم که میبینی اینطوری نمره میگیرن و... بلدن چجوری آدما  رو اسیر خودشون کنن و بهشون مسلط بشن..
یه جورایی توی ذات زنها چنین چیزی هست. ولی خب مردها هم میتونن یه نفر رو مصلوب خودشون کنن. باید تمرین کنی. البته در این صورت ممکنه از طرف دوستانت لقب های زیادی بهت داده بشه مثل .......مال که دیگه باید تحمل کنی...

----------


## konkoorhani

هر کی حرف مفت بزنه باید زد توی دهنش شما اگه جانبدارانه به مسئله نگاه نمیکنی باید به ایشون میگفتی ادبو رعایت کنند که شروع کردن چون من این حرفو در جواب اون گفتم اتفاقا این جور آدما هم آشغالن هم هرزه ...

----------


## konkoorhani

درضمن این تفکرات متعفن و احمقانه و پوسیده هم ارزونی خودتون من که دارم میرم سر درس و کنکورم حوصله شما عتیقه هارو ندارم بدبختای دم دست و پیش پا افتاده

----------


## kurdish boy

> الان پوشش یجوری شده که دولت اسلامی و هالیوود قاطی شده و حجاب اسلامی شده حجاب اسلیوود  تو خیابون راه میری زنه چادر پوشیده از زیرش هم یه مانتو قرمز که تو چش میزنه بعد این مانتو و سیاهی چادر یه رنگ جذابی ایجاد میکنه  : )) یا مثلا دخترا شال میپوشن یجوریه نمیدونی این الان واقعا پوشیده یا نپوشیده اصلا اوضاعی شده...
> یه هالیوود واسه بعضی جغله ها بسه که مد کللل زندگیشونو بده به دستشون... فکر کردنی هم‌در کار نیست ، خدا مغزو آک داده اینا هم آک تحویلش میدن !





> اگه آک نبود که گیر آشغالایی مثل تو نمیفتادن....


یک قرن سکوت.....التماس تفکر برا هر دو شما روشنفکران .. خدایش این جواب در شان انجمن نبود عفت کلام چیز خوبی است قبل از اصلاح جامعه خودمان را اصلاح کنیم ..بهتر است

----------


## Aminsa

> یک قرن سکوت.....التماس تفکر برا هر دو شما روشنفکران .. خدایش این جواب در شان انجمن نبود عفت کلام چیز خوبی است قبل از اصلاح جامعه خودمان را اصلاح کنیم ..بهتر است


موافقم!هر کس عقایدش محترم تا جایی که به کسی آسیب نرسونه یا به کسی توهین نکنه!ولی خب ما هم به افکار پوسیده و متعفن محکوم شدیم!!!بماند...

----------


## vahidz771

> اگه آک نبود که گیر آشغالایی مثل تو نمیفتادن....


نظر شما هر چی باشه محترم هست ؛)
ولی کثافت حرفای من کثافت شهر و کشورم بود ...

----------


## vahidz771

> دوست عزیز ادب رو رعایت کنین!قبول دارم حرف آخرشون اشتباه بود اما کلیت حرفشون درست بود!مگه غیر از اینه؟!تو هر دو(مرد و زن) آدمای اینطوری پیدا میشه ایشون تو قسمت خانم ها این موضوع رو مطرح کرد که کاملا درست بود بنظرم به جز توهین آخرش!شما هم کوتاه بیاین!!


عزیز من توهین نکردم واقعا ؛ اگه کردم هم شرمنده عمدا نبود ، ولی اگه منظورتون از حرف اخر این بود که چرا گفتم بعضیا چشم و گوش بسته هر چیزی رو از جعبه سیاه میارن تو زندگیشون من تو جامعم اینجوری میبینم ، شاید الان طبیعی شده ولی خب یه زمانی اگه یادتون باشه همچین مواردی رو میدیدم میخندیدیم یا اگه یکم راجع بهش فکر میکردیم راجع به طرف تاسف میخوردیم : ) شما هم درگیر حرف بقیه نشو ، از کوزه همان تراور که در اوست : ) بعضی ادما هنوز یاد ندارن احترام طرف مقابلشون رو نگه دارن ، یاد ندارن بجای بدگویی به دیگران از عقایدشون دفاع کنن : ) انتظاری هم نمیره البته ...

----------


## Mahdi.k.h

وقتی انجمن به عنجمن تبدیل می شود...

----------


## Aminsa

> وقتی انجمن به عنجمن تبدیل می شود...


نظره لطفته!!!خودمم قبول دارم اونطور که میخواستم نشد!ولی تاپیک رو میشه حذف کرد؟!!

----------


## konkoorhani

متاسفم...از زندگیم توی جامعه ای که تصورات جوونا اینه. متاسفم از کسی که با دیدن لباس براق و قرمز انقدر به وجد میاد که توی خاطرش میمونه و راجبش مینویسه .متاسفم از اینکه چیزایی شنیدم ونتونستم خودمو نگه دارم و طوری حرف زدم که در شان و فرهنگ من نبود واقعا معذرت...واقعا برای بعضیا باید دل سوزوند .واقعاصحبت در این موارد ممنوعه به جایی نمیرسه چون هیچ کدوممون نمیتونم همدیگرو قانع کنیم ...فقر فرهنگی توی پوست استخوون خیلی ها رخنه کرده و این افراد مستحق تلف کردن وقتم برایشان نیستند از افرادی که دلشان را آزردم خواهرانه پوزش میخواهم .امیدوارم خدا به افکار نیازمند کمک کند.....لطفا همه به سر درسهامون برگردیم و آینده خودمونو به بازی نگیریم ...

----------


## Aminsa

> متاسفم...از زندگیم توی جامعه ای که تصورات جوونا اینه. متاسفم از کسی که با دیدن لباس براق و قرمز انقدر به وجد میاد که توی خاطرش میمونه و راجبش مینویسه .متاسفم از اینکه چیزایی شنیدم ونتونستم خودمو نگه دارم و طوری حرف زدم که در شان و فرهنگ من نبود واقعا معذرت...واقعا برای بعضیا باید دل سوزوند .واقعاصحبت در این موارد ممنوعه به جایی نمیرسه چون هیچ کدوممون نمیتونم همدیگرو قانع کنیم ...فقر فرهنگی توی پوست استخوون خیلی ها رخنه کرده و این افراد مستحق تلف کردن وقتم برایشان نیستند از افرادی که دلشان را آزردم خواهرانه پوزش میخواهم .امیدوارم خدا به افکار نیازمند کمک کند.....لطفا همه به سر درسهامون برگردیم و آینده خودمونو به بازی نگیریم ...


سپاس ! واقعا اشتباه از من بود :Yahoo (4): 
با خیال راحت برای کنکور فعلا بخونیم بعدش بحث میکنیم :Yahoo (4): 
ان شاا... تو کنکور و زندگیتون خیلی موفق باشین!
در ضمن در مورد موج آزمون ریاضی که سوال داشتین! تو تاپیکش یکم توضیح دادم!امیدوارم مفید واقع بشه.

----------


## hamed_habibi

دختر خوب کم شده ازالان یکیو نشون کنید... :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Aminsa

> دختر خوب کم شده ازالان یکیو نشون کنید...


آقا باز شروع کردیا :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (20): 
بزار تموم شه :Yahoo (19):

----------


## vahidz771

> متاسفم...از زندگیم توی جامعه ای که تصورات جوونا اینه. متاسفم از کسی که با دیدن لباس براق و قرمز انقدر به وجد میاد که توی خاطرش میمونه و راجبش مینویسه .متاسفم از اینکه چیزایی شنیدم ونتونستم خودمو نگه دارم و طوری حرف زدم که در شان و فرهنگ من نبود واقعا معذرت...واقعا برای بعضیا باید دل سوزوند .واقعاصحبت در این موارد ممنوعه به جایی نمیرسه چون هیچ کدوممون نمیتونم همدیگرو قانع کنیم ...فقر فرهنگی توی پوست استخوون خیلی ها رخنه کرده و این افراد مستحق تلف کردن وقتم برایشان نیستند از افرادی که دلشان را آزردم خواهرانه پوزش میخواهم .امیدوارم خدا به افکار نیازمند کمک کند.....لطفا همه به سر درسهامون برگردیم و آینده خودمونو به بازی نگیریم ...


حاجی از ما دیگه گذشته شما تاسف بخوری یا نخوری...
من با قرمز پوشیدن و ازین بدتراش هم به وجد نمیام ولی دیدم که به وجد میان ؛ اتفاقا همونایی که عامل فساد هستن برمیگردن میگن متاسفم واسه اینایی که به وجد میان! یکی نیست بگه تو اینجوری رفتار میکنی حتما یه نیازی به توجه و نگاه دیگران داری دیگه! ( طرف صحبتم شخص خاصی نبود کلا با این نوع افراد جامعه بود! ) 
حالا فک کن من با قرمز و مانتو و فلان نگاهم بره رو اونا :Yahoo (20):  از ما گذشته این حرفا ...

----------

